# V66 error - promoted to its own thread



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Okay, the V66 error is turning out to be a major issue that we need to resolve ASAP. As we have been researching this bug, we have actually found several issues which are all triggering this same error message. We are going to release a patch update to the software soon. However, in order to really know that we've fixed it, we need some more data from the field. In order to accomplish this, if anyone is able to help, please do the following:

Note the time the error occurred in GMT - time in GMT - Bing
Note the TSN where you saw the error
Note the TSN of the host DVR if you saw the error on a MINI
What kind of network connection are you using for each device? (MOCA, Ethernet, bridge etc.)
Did the error occur while changing channels, during live TV or during playback of a recording
Force a service connection on your MINI and Host DVR to upload their logs
Please post this to me privately via DM.
Thank you!


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

I assume we should send that info via PM, since I don't think people will want to post their TSNs publicly.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Diana Collins said:


> I assume we should send that info via PM, since I don't think people will want to post their TSNs publicly.


Yes, good point! I just edited my initial post.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

High Ted. As for the UTC issue and logs. First, anyone can view to those logs with Clear - Clear - Enter - Enter - 0 after going to System Information. Also, to set a time mark, use 777 Clear and 911 Clear. Hit Clear quickly or you will change the channel. When you view the logs the time displayed is UTC, a common thing for a DVR.

It would be really great if there was any documentation about the contents of the logs. We (TCF users) can do the heavy lifting with a little help. 

Oh yeah -> Coordinated Universal Time - Wikipedia


----------



## Justin Kaplan (Nov 7, 2017)

Yes,
I would like to help how I can. I am at TiVo installer and didn’t installation this weekend with two vox boxes and eight minis regular. I get the V 66 error anytime a mini loses Internet connection with the main box or when I tuner is stolen from the mini for recording or to be used by another mini. Because for minis are attached to each box, it is almost a guarantee the end-user is required to restart the box before they ever want to watch TV. There is also a great amount of stutter when you first get on to a channel. That only occurs on the minis. Finally, the mini always reverts to channel 1 instead of the last channel it was on. Needless to say, this issue is giving my customer with 10 TVs in his home a lot of headache. Please let me know how I can help. On a final note, I personally have a TiVo bolt plus and three minis, and do not seem to have the V66 error. Both sides are connected with only ethernet


----------



## obeythelaw2004 (Oct 27, 2013)

Appreciate this post. I will be posting soon. It is not consistent for me but the only way I can resolve it is by restarting the Mini.


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

I am so frustrated by the V66 error on my Minis that I am considering rolling back from Hydra.

Try explaining to your non-tech savvy wife at 5:30AM why she needs to press thumb down, thumb up, play, play when she just wants to watch the morning news.

Should there be no fix by this afternoon when I return from work, I'll have no choice but to go back to the old user interface.

:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:enter


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Justin Kaplan said:


> There is also a great amount of stutter when you first get on to a channel. That only occurs on the minis.t


I see this too. Changing channels on a Mini running Hydra is much slower than pre-Hydra. I hope this can be fixed.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Justin Kaplan said:


> Please let me know how I can help.


1. Tivo_Ted's first post detailed how people can help.
2. It'd be nice if this thread did not turn into yet another V66 complaint thread.


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

skaggs said:


> I am so frustrated by the V66 error on my Minis that I am considering rolling back from Hydra.
> 
> Try explaining to your non-tech savvy wife at 5:30AM why she needs to press thumb down, thumb up, play, play when she just wants to watch the morning news.
> 
> ...


Same exact situation. We just want to watch the news when we get ready in the morning. I will send info to TiVo_Ted when I get home.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

meanwhile, the Thumbs Down / Thumbs Up / Play / Play works like charm for me with all my three Mini's.


----------



## Casper3088 (Dec 8, 2016)

The thumbs down > thumbs up > play > play seems to be working for a temp solution. Waiting for a perm solution. Have seen the error switch to v-52 and had to reboot modem with tivo. Will be watching for solution.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

There is reason to hope that a fix is near.


----------



## mfiman (Nov 9, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Note the time the error occurred in GMT - time in GMT - Bing
> Note the TSN where you saw the error
> Note the TSN of the host DVR if you saw the error on a MINI
> What kind of network connection are you using for each device? (MOCA, Ethernet, bridge etc.)
> ...


I'm new here and I don't see how to post a private message. So I will give you the "non-private" info you requested here, if that helps.

• I've had the V. 66 error twice today already, most recently just a few minutes ago (2:50 AM GMT). I had the error both on my main DVR (Roamio Pro) and on one of my two minis - all running the Vox interface.
• Minis are connected via Ethernet. Network connection is fine
• Error occurred as soon as I turned TV on and selected the Live TV button.

On a related note, as I have posted elsewhere, I am seeing a symptom on minis where, when I go to certain stations (like CNN HD), the screen image appears and freezes for about 10 seconds before it starts playing. Very annoying.


----------



## mfiman (Nov 9, 2017)

skaggs said:


> I am so frustrated by the V66 error on my Minis that I am considering rolling back from Hydra.
> 
> Should there be no fix by this afternoon when I return from work, I'll have no choice but to go back to the old user interface.
> 
> :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:enter


When I updated, there was a message that said there was no way to return to the old interface. Is that not true?


----------



## mfiman (Nov 9, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Did the error occur while changing channels, during live TV or during playback of a recording
> Please post this to me privately via DM.
> Thank you!


Update: This has happened twice now. On my main Roamio DVR, when I use the Vox remote voice command and say "Switch to {another channel}, it immediately drops into the v.66 error - even though Live TV was working fine just before.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

mfiman said:


> Update: This has happened twice now. On my main Roamio DVR, when I use the Vox remote voice command and say "Switch to {another channel}, it immediately drops into the v.66 error - even though Live TV was working fine just before.


I've had the V66 error a few times on my Roamio too and it does not have the VOX remote. I suspect part of the reason they're having a tough time stomping on this one is that the error code is wrong. It was first posted that the code meant the Mini lost the connection to the host. Obviously if the host is throwing the error then the code must be wrong. It also didn't make sense on the Mini because you can still see all the programs on the host and play them. Obviously that can't happen without a connection to the host.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mfiman said:


> When I updated, there was a message that said there was no way to return to the old interface. Is that not true?


You can return but it resets the TiVo and you lose all your recordings.

Scott


----------



## Daniel Bohling (Nov 2, 2017)

I have this every day on two minis connect to a brand new bolt+ vox. This been going on while I'm on my third bolt due to defective unit issues. As new customer with a new setup, this is maddening -- been pulling my hair out thinking that this was an issue with the new TA or the new cablecard or the MOCA.

Can a new vox be rolled back to the previous UI?


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Daniel Bohling said:


> Can a new vox be rolled back to the previous UI?


Yes.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Thank you to everyone who gave me detailed reports on this issue. We believe we have found the problem and are preparing a software patch to test this and a few other serious issues that have been reported on the forums and via customer support. If anyone would like to receive this software patch early, please PM me the TSN for any boxes or MINI's you would like patched, and your TiVo account email address.


----------



## marhil (Oct 14, 2015)

How do I PM TiVo_Ted ?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

marhil said:


> How do I PM TiVo_Ted ?


On this forum it is now called "Start a Conversation". Just click on his picture and you will see the link.


----------



## marhil (Oct 14, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> On this forum it is now called "Start a Conversation". Just click on his picture and you will see the link.


Thank you Joe. Just send my info so I can get on the list for the early patch for the v66 issue.


----------



## mfiman (Nov 9, 2017)

HerronScott said:


> You can return but it resets the TiVo and you lose all your recordings.
> 
> Scott


Ugh! Not gonna do that. Will hope that the problems get fixed soon.


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Thank you to everyone who gave me detailed reports on this issue. We believe we have found the problem and are preparing a software patch to test this and a few other serious issues that have been reported on the forums and via customer support. If anyone would like to receive this software patch early, please PM me the TSN for any boxes or MINI's you would like patched, and your TiVo account email address.


No, THANK YOU for getting on top of this so quickly! I haven't had the V66 error myself, but I am heartened to see you guys listening to customers and fixing issues. Tivo has a winner in Tivo_Ted.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Nak said:


> Tivo has a winner in Tivo_Ted.


Hmm... if he can get Rovi to fix the chronic guide data issues then sure. This is a core Tivo issue that Margret couldn't get fixed, so if Ted does it then yeah, he's a winner.

And yeah it's great that he's stepping up here, don't get me wrong on that. But guide data continues to be the #1 issue for almost everyone here, either using Hydra or not.


----------



## computersteve (Jun 10, 2016)

marhil said:


> Thank you Joe. Just send my info so I can get on the list for the early patch for the v66 issue.


Yes PM Sent as well =)


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm hoping this includes a fix for the issue of TiVo jumping out of the buffer to a show just starting to record.


----------



## news4me2 (Jul 10, 2010)

MScottC said:


> I'm hoping this includes a fix for the issue of TiVo jumping out of the buffer to a show just starting to record.


This is not a Hydra issue since it is also happening on my Roamio Plus running 20.7.4...


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

MScottC said:


> I'm hoping this includes a fix for the issue of TiVo jumping out of the buffer to a show just starting to record.


This is an issue we just discovered on the latest release of Encore (20.7.4). It was a regression, and we are working on a fix.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

slowbiscuit said:


> Hmm... if he can get Rovi to fix the chronic guide data issues then sure. This is a core Tivo issue that Margret couldn't get fixed, so if Ted does it then yeah, he's a winner.
> 
> And yeah it's great that he's stepping up here, don't get me wrong on that. But guide data continues to be the #1 issue for almost everyone here, either using Hydra or not.


This is definitely a major issue that I'm tracking as well. It took us over 15 years to get TMS/Gracenote's data to be as good as it was. I'm not saying it's going to take 15 years again, but it is going to take some time. Let's try to continue that discussion in the guide data thread. I've been waiting to look at that until I can help get these Hydra issues locked down.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> This is an issue we just discovered on the latest release of Encore (20.7.4). It was a regression, and we are working on a fix.


Ted,

You also had a regression on 20.7.2 for not being able to play music from Tivo Desktop on the Roamio. I hope that's on the list as well? This happened once before and was fixed in the next release but then was broken again with 20.7.2 (code versioning issues?).

Scott


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

Just called the infamous Tivo Tech Support, to discus all things Hydra/Mini issues other than the V66 issue. Mostly to discuss pairing of VOX remote. The V66 error did come up and the associate on the phone informed me that they were (of course) currently working on the V66 error. It was explained to me that there is no guarantee that Hydra would eventually work correctly for 1st gen Mini's (which I have 2 of). I am hoping this isn't the case and the fix that @TiVo_Ted is talking about will work for first gen Minis. If they are not able to get things working for the Mini's I will be highly disappointed, and I have little faith that TiVo will "make it right", as I was also told that upgrading them was a "huge risk. I can only be patient for so long as I will be forced to have to do something to get my TV's to work. I didn't pay the amount of money I did just to have them sit there and be streaming boxes (as that is about all they are good for right now).


----------



## Justin Kaplan (Nov 7, 2017)

They FORCED us to upgrade the minis if you bought a Vox. They can’t now say you need new minis. They would have a pretty big problem on their hands


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> This is definitely a major issue that I'm tracking as well. It took us over 15 years to get TMS/Gracenote's data to be as good as it was. I'm not saying it's going to take 15 years again, but it is going to take some time. Let's try to continue that discussion in the guide data thread. I've been waiting to look at that until I can help get these Hydra issues locked down.


Which is "the guide data thread" ?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

dlfl said:


> Which is "the guide data thread" ?


Rovi Lineup Issues & Corrections


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

cherry ghost said:


> Rovi Lineup Issues & Corrections


Yes I know about that thread but, at least according to search, there are no posts by @TiVo_Ted there -- so his saying "let's try" to continue discussion of guide data problems there suggested to me he must have had a different thread in mind (one in which he was participating). Anyway, it's good if he is at least following that thread.


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

dlfl said:


> Yes I know about that thread but, at least according to search, there are no posts by @TiVo_Ted there -- so his saying "let's try" to continue discussion of guide data problems there suggested to me he must have had a different thread in mind (one in which he was participating). Anyway, it's good if he is at least following that thread.


He explicitly said he's holding off on jumping into that pool for now and focusing on getting a handle on some of the Hydra issues.



TiVo_Ted said:


> This is definitely a major issue that I'm tracking as well. It took us over 15 years to get TMS/Gracenote's data to be as good as it was. I'm not saying it's going to take 15 years again, but it is going to take some time. Let's try to continue that discussion in the guide data thread. *I've been waiting to look at that until I can help get these Hydra issues locked down.*


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

dlfl said:


> Yes I know about that thread but, at least according to search, there are no posts by @TiVo_Ted there -- so his saying "let's try" to continue discussion of guide data problems there suggested to me he must have had a different thread in mind (one in which he was participating). Anyway, it's good if he is at least following that thread.


The easiest thing to do is go to Ted's profile page, where you'll find links to every single post he makes in any thread. It's pretty much all I read any more. All signal and no noise.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

When I got out to the kitchen this morning the Mini was showing its usual V66 error. The thumbs down/up/play/play didn't fix it...it seemingly sent the Mini in to a loop then finally to a black screen. 

I then found my smartphone would not connect to the Roamio Plus (its host) in the living room. I power cycled the Roamio Plus and a few minutes later everything was working again.


----------



## Tanic (Jun 22, 2004)

V66 for the first time today on all my Minis. Roamio working with no problems.

Edit update: Roamio is not recording OnePass shows.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Okay, we're testing the proposed fix with employee testers tonight. If all goes well, we should have it out to the early takers in the next couple of days. If that goes well, we'll update all gen4/Hydra users automagically.

Meanwhile, a work-around has been reported that seems to work without rebooting the MINI. It's kind of a hack, but it might be faster than restarting:
When you see a V66 error:
1) Press GUIDE button, get error (no valid channels)
2) Press A button to alter Guide options
3) Select just one category (I picked Movies)
4) Guide comes up now
5) Verified Live TV now works
6) Went back into Guide->, removed filter of Movies
7) Guide now shows all content


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Tanic said:


> V66 for the first time today on all my Minis. Roamio working with no problems.
> 
> Edit update: Roamio is not recording OnePass shows.


Your Roamio is not recording OnePass shows? That sounds unrelated to V66 errors. Can you please PM me your TSN so that we can look at the logs?


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Okay, we're testing the proposed fix with employee testers tonight. If all goes well, we should have it out to the early takers in the next couple of days. If that goes well, we'll update all gen4/Hydra users automagically.
> 
> Meanwhile, a work-around has been reported that seems to work without rebooting the MINI. It's kind of a hack, but it might be faster than restarting:
> When you see a V66 error:
> ...


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Okay, we're testing the proposed fix with employee testers tonight. If all goes well, we should have it out to the early takers in the next couple of days. If that goes well, we'll update all gen4/Hydra users automagically.
> 
> Meanwhile, a work-around has been reported that seems to work without rebooting the MINI. It's kind of a hack, but it might be faster than restarting:
> When you see a V66 error:
> ...


Thanks Ted for addressing this so quickly. Hopefully all goes well and we can get it in the next few days.


----------



## Tanic (Jun 22, 2004)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Your Roamio is not recording OnePass shows? That sounds unrelated to V66 errors. Can you please PM me your TSN so that we can look at the logs?


I figured out why the OnePasses are getting skipped. The guide has bad dates for several of my programs. You're correct, not V66. Another thread...


----------



## Casper3088 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hail Hydra!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tanic said:


> I figured out why the OnePasses are getting skipped. The guide has bad dates for several of my programs. You're correct, not V66. Another thread...


It really pays to check this forum sometimes -> Season Pass Alerts


----------



## jpwbikes (Feb 19, 2014)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Okay, we're testing the proposed fix with employee testers tonight. If all goes well, we should have it out to the early takers in the next couple of days. If that goes well, we'll update all gen4/Hydra users automagically.
> 
> Meanwhile, a work-around has been reported that seems to work without rebooting the MINI. It's kind of a hack, but it might be faster than restarting:
> When you see a V66 error:
> ...


Yes, I find this also works by changing other guide options like which Channel List to display


----------



## JPALMETTO (May 19, 2004)

Mine Minis seem to be getting worse. Lots of v66 and now v88...... also
-guide flickering
-when first selecting Guide grid appears then disappears and comes back
-slow channel changes
-1 mini no live video in top right of guide
To name a few.....


----------



## almoney (Jan 5, 2008)

I am concerned there are 2 different V66 issues. I see that What to Watch, Search and Guide are "grayed out" on the main display and if I press Guide or select it I see an error: The (tivo name) cannot be found. There may be a network connection problem. Some features may not be available. Press Select for more information.

When I press Select I get C421 Can't find "tivo" TiVo box.


----------



## almoney (Jan 5, 2008)

Additional info. After much trial and error it seems that I can re-hydrate my mini's by:

1. confirming the name of the mini in the device setup menu
2. forcing a connection to the tivo service
3. running a network connection test
4. then going to guide
5. selecting a channel for live tv
6. the guide info for an individual show us usually missing (not in the guide) the info button request
7. run the thumbs down, thumbs up, play play
8. go back to the guide and now select a channel for viewing. The info will not update to the correct info.

Update: I have 1 mini that will not clear the V66 error. So this may or may not work for you. On the Mini not working I see TvSwDeploymentServer(pid): (id) Query host local UI for host tsn tsn:bolt+ tsn got error 9


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Yes, we agree. There appear to be several sub-issues with the V66 problem. We are pushing out a fix tonight to the first 10 people who requested early access to the patch. You'll get an email from our beta team once the patch is published to your boxes. If all goes well tonight, we'll get to all of you who sent me your TSN's by Friday night. I'll keep posting updates to this thread.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, we agree. There appear to be several sub-issues with the V66 problem. We are pushing out a fix tonight to the first 10 people who requested early access to the patch. You'll get an email from our beta team once the patch is published to your boxes. If all goes well tonight, we'll get to all of you who sent me your TSN's by Friday night. I'll keep posting updates to this thread.


Thanks Ted!


----------



## joecom (Sep 10, 2014)

Looking forward to a fix soon. Nothing like your kid getting up at 4:30AM, convincing him to watch some Mickey, but then struggle with your Mini to work for 20 minutes. Appreciate the updates, Ted, but more curious how this made it through QA and didn't come up. Is it tied to a certain condition / device?


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, we agree. There appear to be several sub-issues with the V66 problem. We are pushing out a fix tonight to the first 10 people who requested early access to the patch. You'll get an email from our beta team once the patch is published to your boxes. If all goes well tonight, we'll get to all of you who sent me your TSN's by Friday night. I'll keep posting updates to this thread.


I'm one of the 10 (installed the update last night) and so far so good. All the minis woke up and worked fine this morning (something that has not happened since the Hydra install).


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

Diana Collins said:


> I'm one of the 10 (installed the update last night) and so far so good. All the minis woke up and worked fine this morning (something that has not happened since they Hydra install).


Were you able to pair your Vox remote to the A92 Mini?


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Scott R. Scherr said:


> Were you able to pair your Vox remote to the A92 Mini?


No, I don't think that was meant for this release (although I did try  ). This is just a V66 fix.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Scott R. Scherr said:


> Were you able to pair your Vox remote to the A92 Mini?


I saw a report come through on that this morning. I believe we'll add that to the next software build. The question about how these things got through QA is a bit harder to answer. Sometimes we check-in a fix and close a bug, only to find that it reappears in another form. Ironically, we're trying to move faster with releases, but sometimes we move too fast. I know many of you are in the software industry as well and understand the triangle dilemma.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

almoney said:


> I am concerned there are 2 different V66 issues. I see that What to Watch, Search and Guide are "grayed out" on the main display and if I press Guide or select it I see an error: The (tivo name) cannot be found. There may be a network connection problem. Some features may not be available. Press Select for more information.
> 
> When I press Select I get C421 Can't find "tivo" TiVo box.


I think I asked you this before, but how many boxes do you have on your account? Engineering tells me C421 (C=Connection) may be an error that happens when you have more than 12 boxes on an account.


----------



## almoney (Jan 5, 2008)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I think I asked you this before, but how many boxes do you have on your account? Engineering tells me C421 (C=Connection) may be an error that happens when you have more than 12 boxes on an account.


I have more than 12. Looks like 17 with the old TiVos. So I need to split them up onto multiple accounts now? (I am not seeing any issues since the update.)

Thank you,

Jeff


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

Diana Collins said:


> I'm one of the 10 (installed the update last night) and so far so good. All the minis woke up and worked fine this morning (something that has not happened since the Hydra install).


This is great news. I hope the update for the others tomorrow night goes as well.


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I saw a report come through on that this morning. I believe we'll add that to the next software build. The question about how these things got through QA is a bit harder to answer. Sometimes we check-in a fix and close a bug, only to find that it reappears in another form. Ironically, we're trying to move faster with releases, but sometimes we move too fast. I know many of you are in the software industry as well and understand the triangle dilemma.


Great news, Ted! I really appreciate your participation in the forum and your efforts to get this corrected.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Diana Collins said:


> I'm one of the 10 (installed the update last night) and so far so good. All the minis woke up and worked fine this morning (something that has not happened since the Hydra install).


Ditto. Mini 4K and no V66 errors since update installed. Also have the update installed on a Roamio Basic and a Bolt.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

I had 1 V66 error right after installing the update. 18 hours later, i've had no more V66 errors, but i've had 2 V87 'Lost Connection' errors.


----------



## FORDguy97 (Feb 7, 2015)

I received the update as well and did not get a V66 error tonight going to live tv unlike nights past since gen4 update. In my case only 1 out of 3 1st generation minis in operation in my house experienced any problem.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I saw a report come through on that this morning. I believe we'll add that to the next software build. The question about how these things got through QA is a bit harder to answer. Sometimes we check-in a fix and close a bug, only to find that it reappears in another form. Ironically, we're trying to move faster with releases, but sometimes we move too fast. I know many of you are in the software industry as well and understand the triangle dilemma.


Agile/Scrum has strengths and weaknesses

Move fast, fail fast, improve fast


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

MighTiVo said:


> Agile/Scrum has strengths and weaknesses


As does every app dev process, to make a second obvious observation.


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

Woke up this morning and turned on my Mini. No more v66!


----------



## soccermeister (Jan 23, 2006)

ehardman said:


> Woke up this morning and turned on my Mini. No more v66!


Did you receive the beta software? If so, how long did it take before you received the update? I PM'd Tivo_Ted yesterday as my mini's are useless until this gets fixed.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

soccermeister said:


> Did you receive the beta software? If so, how long did it take before you received the update? I PM'd Tivo_Ted yesterday as my mini's are useless until this gets fixed.


Yes. A couple hours after Tivo_Ted said the TSNs would be added to their database to receive the beta.


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

soccermeister said:


> Did you receive the beta software? If so, how long did it take before you received the update? I PM'd Tivo_Ted yesterday as my mini's are useless until this gets fixed.


I did not sgn up for the beta.


----------



## soccermeister (Jan 23, 2006)

ehardman said:


> I did not sgn up for the beta.


Interesting. Mine still has the v66 error and it doens't look like an update is available yet. Is there a way for to force the mini to check for an update?


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

soccermeister said:


> Interesting. Mine still has the v66 error and it doens't look like an update is available yet. Is there a way for to force the mini to check for an update?


Settings, Network Settings, Tivo Service Connection.


----------



## computersteve (Jun 10, 2016)

idksmy said:


> Settings, Network Settings, Tivo Service Connection.


I didn't receive an update either =(


----------



## Timmer57 (Nov 16, 2017)

Is there some sort of notification when the box gets the update?


----------



## LindseyL (Nov 14, 2017)

Does anyone know if there's a page that lists the latest TiVo software updates? I'm wondering what the version of the latest update is, and whether there will be a notification when we get the V66 fix?


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

LindseyL said:


> Does anyone know if there's a page that lists the latest TiVo software updates? I'm wondering what the version of the latest update is, and whether there will be a notification when we get the V66 fix?


Seems I have an update happening.. just got home and it said pending restart. Restarting now

Now it says 21.7.2 RC8

Forced connection after update now it's downloading

Updated again to RC9. Forcing connection waiting to see
Computer updated too.


----------



## LindseyL (Nov 14, 2017)

JACKASTOR said:


> Seems I have an update happening.. just got home and it said pending restart. Restarting now
> 
> Now it says 21.7.2 RC8


Mine is currently RC7 so you must have gotten the fix.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

LindseyL said:


> Mine is currently RC7 so you must have gotten the fix.


Maybe. I don't know for sure. But it is RC9 now and it seems to work fine.

have to wait and see for a bit I guess..]


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

JACKASTOR said:


> Maybe. I don't know for sure. But it is RC9 now and it seems to work fine.
> 
> have to wait and see for a bit I guess..]


Looks like RC9 has a major bug in it. When you rewind the video it goes all pixelated.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

21.7.2.RC7 is the version that all customers are mapped to by default.

RC8 includes the fix for V66 errors and a few other smaller bugs.

RC9 includes the fix for MINI's whose serial number starts with A92 so that they will work with the VOX Remote.
RC9 also includes a fix which we believe will fix the problem where the live TV buffer is wiped out when a recording starts and you are back in the buffer.

Everyone who sent me your TSN's privately should be mapped to RC9 now. If things are quiet over the weekend, we will probably start moving all customers over to RC9 starting Monday night. If we do this, we may do it in batches to limit risk and to make sure we didn't cause any regressions.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

JACKASTOR said:


> Looks like RC9 has a major bug in it. When you rewind the video it goes all pixelated.


Hmm. Is this on a DVR or a MINI? Please make sure both boxes are updated to RC9 and confirm that all of your network settings are correct. Especially check your MoCA bridge settings if you use MoCA.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

TiVo_Ted said:


> RC9 also includes a fix which we believe will fix the problem where the live TV buffer is wiped out when a recording starts and you are back in the buffer.


No biggie, but do you know when this might also be fixed in Gen3? I saw a few days ago that someone said it was fixed, but that person must have been dreaming...LOL. I tried it today, it's not in 20.7.4.

Thanks!


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

samccfl99 said:


> No biggie, but do you know when this might also be fixed in Gen3? I saw a few days ago that someone said it was fixed, but that person must have been dreaming...LOL. I tried it today, it's not in 20.7.4.
> 
> Thanks!


When I filed this as a bug, I filed it against both gen3 and gen4. It was just faster to grab the fix from our mainline software and test it in gen4 since we were in the middle of testing a patch anyway. Once we know that it's fixed, we'll patch gen3 as well. I'm checking on timing now, but probably not until after Thanksgiving break.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Hmm. Is this on a DVR or a MINI? Please make sure both boxes are updated to RC9 and confirm that all of your network settings are correct. Especially check your MoCA bridge settings if you use MoCA.


Running RC9 on my Roamio Basic - *No* pixelation on rewind.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Hmm. Is this on a DVR or a MINI? Please make sure both boxes are updated to RC9 and confirm that all of your network settings are correct. Especially check your MoCA bridge settings if you use MoCA.


It's the DVR not the mini.


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> 21.7.2.RC7 is the version that all customers are mapped to by default.
> 
> RC8 includes the fix for V66 errors and a few other smaller bugs.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thanks for all your help Ted. Updated both my minis to RC9. So far so good. Live TV works as it should. No issues with rewind.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> 21.7.2.RC7 is the version that all customers are mapped to by default.
> 
> RC8 includes the fix for V66 errors and a few other smaller bugs.
> 
> ...


Annnd. Good news. Paired VOX Remote to mini with no issues. Thanks again Ted.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

So on the new RC9 version. It looks like one issue I have discovered is the live TV buffer gets wiped out when accessing any menu item and then going back to live TV. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

mjthor1 said:


> So on the new RC9 version. It looks like one issue I have discovered is the live TV buffer gets wiped out when accessing any menu item and then going back to live TV.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Not seeing that on my Roamio Plus.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

mjthor1 said:


> So on the new RC9 version. It looks like one issue I have discovered is the live TV buffer gets wiped out when accessing any menu item and then going back to live TV.


It'd be more helpful if you'd also mention what kind of Tivo this is happening on.

Also, this does not happen on my Roamio Basic. I went to My Shows, Settings, and Apps. *No* effect on the Live TV buffer.


----------



## LindseyL (Nov 14, 2017)

All of my updates came in last night. The software version went from RC7 to RC9. So far, so good.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

So, there has been *one* report of pixelated rewind and *one* report of losing the Live TV buffer, neither of which have been reproduced by others. Interesting.


----------



## joecom (Sep 10, 2014)

Ted is a man of his word. I had to force the update this morning but once installed all is well again in terms of v66. One thing to note, although I updated my minis I was still getting the error until I updated my Romio. Thanks Ted!


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

I've been running the update for 24 hours without any loss of connection. The update also appears to have resolved the issue with loss of audio when advancing to the end of the live buffer using 30 second skip.



mjthor1 said:


> So on the new RC9 version. It looks like one issue I have discovered is the live TV buffer gets wiped out when accessing any menu item and then going back to live TV.


I am not experiencing this on my Roamio Pro.


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

idksmy said:


> It'd be more helpful if you'd also mention what kind of Tivo this is happening on.
> 
> Also, this does not happen on my Roamio Basic. I went to My Shows, Settings, and Apps. *No* effect on the Live TV buffer.


Sorry. This thread was specifically for minis with the v66 error. Also if you read above you will notice the RC9 update was specifically for minis as well. To my knowledge this was not a roamio or even bolt issue.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

mjthor1 said:


> Sorry. This thread was specifically for minis with the v66 error. Also if you read above you will notice the RC9 update was specifically for minis as well. To my knowledge this was not a roamio or even bolt issue.


Then why did Tivo_Ted say, "Please make sure both boxes are updated to RC9..."?

Not to mention, Minis always connect to a DVR, so it matters what DVR the Mini is connected to and what version of the software it is running.


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

Update: 

I am no longer experiencing the live buffer issue, once a forced a service connection from my host boxes.

One thing of note: I have 2 minis. One is connected to my Bolt. The other is connected to my Roamio. The one that is connected to the Roamio still defaults to channel 1 when hitting live TV. The one that talks to the Roamio just picks up where it left off. I am not sure that this was being addressed in this particular update (and quite frankly it's not that big of a deal), just thought I would point it out. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

idksmy said:


> Then why did Tivo_Ted say, "Please make sure both boxes are updated to RC9..."?
> 
> Not to mention, Minis always connect to a DVR, so it matters what DVR the Mini is connected to and what version of the software it is running.


Regardless, it does no longer seem to be an issue. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

mjthor1 said:


> Regardless, it does no longer seem to be an issue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Ignore him...


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

The pixelizattion I reported earlier in RC9 when rewinding live shows is now gone. I rebooted the tivo..


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I got RC8 on Friday, then RC9 on Saturday. I was only seeing the V66 error about half the time, but haven't seen it since the arrival of RC9. 

One Mini with RC9 had a problem with the guide. I was looking for a show and using page down in the guide. After 3 or 4 page downs the guide was blank...saying something like "no channel list." A reboot fixed the guide back up.

I've seen other oddities too...the one that comes to mind is the Last button fails to work. I change the channel manually, then the Last button seems to work normally.


----------



## soccermeister (Jan 23, 2006)

I installed RC9 and it looks like the v66 error has gone away but it's been replaced by v87 (connection error). The only way to get the mini's working for awhile is to reboot the Tivo Bolt DVR.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

soccermeister said:


> I installed RC9 and it looks like the v66 error has gone away but it's been replaced by v87 (connection error). The only way to get the mini's working for awhile is to reboot the Tivo Bolt DVR.


@TiVo_Ted Just had this happen to me as well on RC9 with a Roamio Pro and a mini v2.


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

I would say the RC9 update for the minis is a big improvement. I have only discovered one glaring issue on the minis (that was happening before the update as well).

Go to What to watch>More TV shows> the proceeding catagories "TV shows on now, movies on now, etc. will one by one dissappear from the screen.

So far this is the only issue on the minis that I am still seeing. I am using vox remotes with minis with no issues as well.

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal Nelson (Nov 20, 2017)

Upgraded to "New Experience" on Friday 11/17/17 because I bought a VOX remote with dongle to use on my Roamio Pro. Started getting V66 errors on mini on Saturday. Finally got time to call support on Sunday afternoon. Went through extended testing and rebooting of Roamio Pro and (3) minis. V66 appeared to be resolved. Monday morning at approx. 0430 V66 was back again. Reboot cleared error but had to reboot second time to clear no audio. According to the Tivo rep she sent a patch that should have resolved the issue. If so, it did not work. Do not have time to test remaining minis today but will get back to it tomorrow. Very annoyed and frustrated. Case #07439931.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

If you are not running RC8 or RC9, you will get V66 errors and there is nothing you can do about it except enter Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play on the Mini to restart the user interface, which is much faster than rebooting the Mini.

It is too bad Tivo Customer Service does not have the access/authority to add the TSNs of people who call in with this problem to the database and then tell the person to initiate a connection.


----------



## Cal Nelson (Nov 20, 2017)

How do I determine if I have RC 8 or 9?


----------



## LindseyL (Nov 14, 2017)

Megamind said:


> @TiVo_Ted Just had this happen to me as well on RC9 with a Roamio Pro and a mini v2.


I also updated to RC9 and the V66 errors went away. Now on one (out of 3) of my mini voxes, when connected to either a Bolt+ or the Roamio Pro, V87 errors have started up. I can't stream live TV for more than a few minutes at a time without V87 - Lost Connection - popping up. I wasn't getting this error previously.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Cal Nelson said:


> How do I determine if I have RC 8 or 9?


It is on the right side of the Account and System Info screen.

Settings-Help-Account & System Info


----------



## Cal Nelson (Nov 20, 2017)

Found it. Looks like RC7 How do I get RC8 or 9? I restatred box but nothing changed.


----------



## Peter Grillo (Nov 14, 2017)

I upgraded to RC9 and the V66 errors went away but now instead of receiving V66 errors, I get "V87 - Lost Connection" as frequent as the V66 errors.


----------



## Peter Grillo (Nov 14, 2017)

I upgraded to RC9 and the V66 errors went away but now instead of receiving V66 errors, my tivo mini's get "V87 - Lost Connection" instead.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Make sure that both your Mini and the host DVR are on RC9. I had a V87 error on one Mini, but the host DVR was still on RC8 at the time. I have not seen it again since I got everything on RC9.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Cal Nelson said:


> Found it. Looks like RC7 How do I get RC8 or 9? I restatred box but nothing changed.


Send your TSNs to Tivo_Ted.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

RC9 will probably be rolled out to all Hydra users this week.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Diana Collins said:


> RC9 will probably be rolled out to all Hydra users this week.


Tivo_Ted also said it would be rolled out in batches, in case problems are discovered with RC9.


----------



## Peter Grillo (Nov 14, 2017)

Diana Collins said:


> Make sure that both your Mini and the host DVR are on RC9. I had a V87 error on one Mini, but the host DVR was still on RC8 at the time. I have not seen it again since I got everything on RC9.


Thank you, I will check when I get home.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Unless the V87 errors reported are widespread, I don't think they'll drag it out very long. A lot of users are losing patience with the Mini problems.

As far as I can tell, the following issues have been resolved in RC9:

V66 errors when going to Live TV on a Mini
VOX remote will not pair with an A92 series Mini
Occasional empty guides on DVRs and Minis
Stuttering after trick play, 30 sec skip or commercial skip
'Title not available' in the info bar
Lost live TV buffer when recording starts
There may be others that I never saw.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

Diana Collins said:


> Make sure that both your Mini and the host DVR are on RC9. I had a V87 error on one Mini, but the host DVR was still on RC8 at the time. I have not seen it again since I got everything on RC9.


I had confirmed that all devices were upgraded to RC9 prior to posting my report on the V87 error.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Diana Collins said:


> Make sure that both your Mini and the host DVR are on RC9. I had a V87 error on one Mini, but the host DVR was still on RC8 at the time. I have not seen it again since I got everything on RC9.


Well, we knew that the V66 error might be an artifact of several underlying bugs. It looks like RC8 (and RC9) fixed many of the issues, but now we've found an underlying networking issue. Since RC9 is still much better than RC7, I would expect us to start rolling it out this week while we diagnose these V87 reports.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Diana Collins said:


> Unless the V87 errors reported are widespread, I don't think they'll drag it out very long. A lot of users are losing patience with the Mini problems.
> 
> As far as I can tell, the following issues have been resolved in RC9:
> 
> ...



Lost live TV buffer when recording starts


----------



## soccermeister (Jan 23, 2006)

Diana Collins said:


> Unless the V87 errors reported are widespread, I don't think they'll drag it out very long. A lot of users are losing patience with the Mini problems.


I gotta say, I'm pretty disappointed in Tivo. I used Tivos years ago and they were great! I finally came back to Tivo and spent over $1,500 yet two weeks later and my Tivo mini's are still unusable. I sure hope these connectivity problems get resolved quickly.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

soccermeister said:


> I gotta say, I'm pretty disappointed in Tivo. I used Tivos years ago and they were great! I finally came back to Tivo and spent over $1,500 yet two weeks later and my Tivo mini's are still unusable. I sure hope these connectivity problems get resolved quickly.


Why did you install Hydra? Why haven't you de-installed it?


----------



## soccermeister (Jan 23, 2006)

idksmy said:


> Why did you install Hydra? Why haven't you de-installed it?


Didn't realize that was an option. I'm new to Tivo, having been away for about 5 years. Can you point me to something that explains how to disable/reenable Hydra?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

soccermeister said:


> Didn't realize that was an option. I'm new to Tivo, having been away for about 5 years. Can you point me to something that explains how to disable/reenable Hydra?


How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------



## rbrown1972 (Nov 18, 2017)

How long does it usually take between PM-ing your TSNs to TiVo_Ted and getting the update? I PM-ed him (I think) on Saturday and have not yet gotten any response, or update. I'm not complaining or rushing as I'm sure he is a very busy man. I'm just wondering if this is normal and I just need to be patient, or perhaps I took the wrong avenue in contacting him. I'm new to the forum and couldn't find any way to send a "PM", just started a "new conversation" inviting him. Was that correct?


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

rbrown1972 said:


> Was that correct?


Yes


----------



## rbrown1972 (Nov 18, 2017)

idksmy said:


> Yes


Thanks! Much appreciated!


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

I have not yet heard that the rollout of RC9 to all Hydra users has been delayed or cancelled, so I would expect a few people to start seeing it show up soon.


----------



## Peter Grillo (Nov 14, 2017)

rbrown1972 said:


> How long does it usually take between PM-ing your TSNs to TiVo_Ted and getting the update? I PM-ed him (I think) on Saturday and have not yet gotten any response, or update. I'm not complaining or rushing as I'm sure he is a very busy man. I'm just wondering if this is normal and I just need to be patient, or perhaps I took the wrong avenue in contacting him. I'm new to the forum and couldn't find any way to send a "PM", just started a "new conversation" inviting him. Was that correct?


For me it was a day or two but Ted messages you back to confirm.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

If they are doing the broader rollout this week then I doubt Ted is bothering to put specific TSNs into the process. By the time he did it, you'll probably get RC9 through the normal process anyway.

*UPDATE: You can still send Ted you TSNs for update to RC9 early. He indicates that the general rollout will be after the holiday weekend.*


----------



## soccermeister (Jan 23, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


Well, the rollback worked fine but I'm still getting v87 errors on the minis. I tried replacing my DLINK switch with a new Netgear to see if this was a switch issue but that made no difference.


----------



## larryhitz (Sep 30, 2016)

Just to report... Bolt+ and 3 minis updated to RC9. Have not had any v66 errors. 
I have had two v87 errors for the first time ever. Doing a Thumb down,UP,play,play gets it back. I run MOCA. Pre RC9, my v66 errors always seemed to fire when moving from netflix to LIVE or the like. I was doing something with remote. My two v87 fired while watching LIVE on Mini and no one was doing any navication nor changes.

Regards,

Larry


----------



## Peter Grillo (Nov 14, 2017)

Diana Collins said:


> Make sure that both your Mini and the host DVR are on RC9. I had a V87 error on one Mini, but the host DVR was still on RC8 at the time. I have not seen it again since I got everything on RC9.


Yes, I checked last night when I got home and I did indeed have RC9.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Has anyone with v87 errors tried rebooting their router? I remember a while back that v87 errors were theorized to be caused by IP address changes that don't get propagated for some reason. A lot of people went to static IPs at the time, but the IPs in use and the associated MACs are stored on the router too.


----------



## soccermeister (Jan 23, 2006)

Diana Collins said:


> Has anyone with v87 errors tried rebooting their router? I remember a while back that v87 errors were theorized to be caused by IP address changes that don't get propagated for some reason. A lot of people went to static IPs at the time, but the IPs in use and the associated MACs are stored on the router too.


I have not tried that but I will move to static IP's later today and reboot router and switches to make sure there are no conflicts


----------



## Williamwlch (Nov 17, 2017)

Is there a timeline for the RC9 push? I ask because I have shipped back 2 vox remotes before finding this thread... I have the original version of the mini's and upgraded to hydra while troubleshooting with the help desk.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

In the post I linked to above, Ted indicated it will go out next week (after the Thanksgiving holiday). I guess they don't want to risk a ton of new support calls when the tech people are off work.


----------



## Williamwlch (Nov 17, 2017)

Diana Collins said:


> In the post I linked to above, Ted indicated it will go out next week (after the Thanksgiving holiday). I guess they don't want to risk a ton of new support calls when the tech people are off work.


I have sent my TCNs to @TiVo_Ted hopefully I can get the push before people start to arrive for the holidays.


----------



## larryhitz (Sep 30, 2016)

Diana Collins said:


> Has anyone with v87 errors tried rebooting their router? I remember a while back that v87 errors were theorized to be caused by IP address changes that don't get propagated for some reason. A lot of people went to static IPs at the time, but the IPs in use and the associated MACs are stored on the router too.


I have a MANAGED switch and UBIQUITY gateway. I know there were NO IP issues when the v87 happened. Never saw v86 until RC9 on ALL units. Must be something else in play at least for me?


----------



## jmill89 (Feb 25, 2016)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Well, we knew that the V66 error might be an artifact of several underlying bugs. It looks like RC8 (and RC9) fixed many of the issues, but now we've found an underlying networking issue. Since RC9 is still much better than RC7, I would expect us to start rolling it out this week while we diagnose these V87 reports.


Ted,

I still get v66 errors. This is with a roamio plus and 3 a92 minis all on rc9 and connected via moca. The moca network and internet connection are workijng well.

It's not as bad as before, and you can get the channels to show just by going in and out of the guide a few times or sometimes just waiting a little bit. It's fairly repeatable and happens mostly when you haven't interacted with the mini in a while. Sometimes the guide just says no channels available, sometimes the v66 error pops up, sometimes the spinning blue circle. It happens on all 3 of my minis but you can always get it to work now on rc9.

Just wanted to point out that the v66 issue is not completly fixed, at least in my case, on rc9. But it's better. Also the stuttering on a mini when you tune to a channel is gone.


----------



## Peter Grillo (Nov 14, 2017)

Diana Collins said:


> Has anyone with v87 errors tried rebooting their router? I remember a while back that v87 errors were theorized to be caused by IP address changes that don't get propagated for some reason. A lot of people went to static IPs at the time, but the IPs in use and the associated MACs are stored on the router too.


I will try rebooting my router when I get home. Will let you know.


----------



## mjthor1 (May 31, 2006)

Williamwlch said:


> Is there a timeline for the RC9 push? I ask because I have shipped back 2 vox remotes before finding this thread... I have the original version of the mini's and upgraded to hydra while troubleshooting with the help desk.


Last I saw the plan was to roll it out this week. Keep checking your connection status for 'pending restart'. I'd hang on to any remotes you have, they will likely work after the update. Mine are working great now.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Diana Collins said:


> Has anyone with v87 errors tried rebooting their router? I remember a while back that v87 errors were theorized to be caused by IP address changes that don't get propagated for some reason. A lot of people went to static IPs at the time, but the IPs in use and the associated MACs are stored on the router too.


Mini 4K and static IPs for all my Tivos. I've never experienced a V87.


----------



## Cal Nelson (Nov 20, 2017)

Ted pushed RC9 to me. All upgraded and working fine. Will see how it goes during the holiday.

Roamio Plus
(3) A92 minis


----------



## Dwayne Smikle (Nov 9, 2017)

mfiman said:


> I'm new here and I don't see how to post a private message. So I will give you the "non-private" info you requested here, if that helps.
> 
> • I've had the V. 66 error twice today already, most recently just a few minutes ago (2:50 AM GMT). I had the error both on my main DVR (Roamio Pro) and on one of my two minis - all running the Vox interface.
> • Minis are connected via Ethernet. Network connection is fine
> ...


The error occurs when the mini has been dormant and I wake the mini to view live TV - it sometimes occurs during a channel change. Also I am on a Moca network - the network is fine because I can still see recorded shows and I can watch netflix etc. but I cannot get live TV without having to force a connection which was NEVER an issue with the older software version. THIS has become soo annoying - I have to constantly force connection and restart - also on one of the mini's you cannot see 'what to watch now' - its a blank strip - usually you see shows or movies etc that are on currently (this is only on one Mini - I wish these issues were resolved BEFORE they launced the new software update)


TiVo_Ted said:


> Thank you to everyone who gave me detailed reports on this issue. We believe we have found the problem and are preparing a software patch to test this and a few other serious issues that have been reported on the forums and via customer support. If anyone would like to receive this software patch early, please PM me the TSN for any boxes or MINI's you would like patched, and your TiVo account email address.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

I asked Ted to update me and my Roamio Plus and Mini pulled down RC8 and installed. Tried checking again for RC9, but there was nothing.

Is there a trick to get RC9 or was it pulled because of the other issue?


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Keep manually connecting and eventually you will get RC9.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

RickNY said:


> I asked Ted to update me and my Roamio Plus and Mini pulled down RC8 and installed. Tried checking again for RC9, but there was nothing.
> 
> Is there a trick to get RC9 or was it pulled because of the other issue?


Hi Rick, I did receive your TSN's this morning, but I'm only submitting them in batches on a daily basis right now. The reason you received RC8 is because we have pushed it to all customers running gen4/Hydra now. This will address most of the V66 issues, but it sounds like there are a few cases where V66 persists and several reports of a V87 error showing up in its place. For anyone updating to RC8, please remember that both ends of a connection (host & MINI) need to be running RC8, not just the MINI.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

jmill89 said:


> Ted,
> 
> I still get v66 errors. This is with a roamio plus and 3 a92 minis all on rc9 and connected via moca. The moca network and internet connection are workijng well.
> 
> ...


Okay, we'll take a look. You haven't seen any V87 errors, have you?


----------



## jmill89 (Feb 25, 2016)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Okay, we'll take a look. You haven't seen any V87 errors, have you?


No, I've never had a v87 error.


----------



## Peter Grillo (Nov 14, 2017)

Diana Collins said:


> Has anyone with v87 errors tried rebooting their router? I remember a while back that v87 errors were theorized to be caused by IP address changes that don't get propagated for some reason. A lot of people went to static IPs at the time, but the IPs in use and the associated MACs are stored on the router too.


I rebooted my router last night and it seems to be working fine. Anyone with V87 errors after the RC9 upgrade should reboot their routers. Seems to work.


----------



## computersteve (Jun 10, 2016)

I notice that on my Roamios after sometime the information bar starts to display title not available, description not available. I can fix it by pressing the guide button and then pressing select then the information bar reloads the information for the current show. I am on the latest RC9 hydra build.


----------



## almoney (Jan 5, 2008)

Just wanted to report that I am 100% up and running on Hydra! Thank you for all your help!


----------



## rbrown1972 (Nov 18, 2017)

I received the RC9 update yesterday and so far have not gotten any further v66 errors. I had gotten a few v87 errors, which I had not gotten at all previously, but I switched both the Romio Plus and Mini VOX to static IPs this morning and thus far have not gotten any additional errors.

I am however still having the issue of both the Romio Plus and Mini VOX spontaneously rebooting while browsing My Shows. This is a new issue for me since installing the Hydra update, it had never happened before and I've been using this Romio Plus for over 2 years. This issue is of bigger concern to me than the v66 or v87 issues, and I'm not finding where anybody else is reporting having it. I had hoped the RC9 update would have fixed that as well, but that doesn't seem to be the case. Realizing it's out of scope for this thread, what would be the best thread to address that issue?


----------



## rbrown1972 (Nov 18, 2017)

rbrown1972 said:


> I received the RC9 update yesterday and so far have not gotten any further v66 errors. I had gotten a few v87 errors, which I had not gotten at all previously, but I switched both the Romio Plus and Mini VOX to static IPs this morning and thus far have not gotten any additional errors.


I take that back. I left a live tv show running on the Mini VOX while posting this. When I went back out around 15 minutes later it was on the Press TiVo or Live TV screen. While I didn't see the error, I have to assume this was a return of the v87 error, meaning changing to statics didn't fix anything. I will try rebooting the router as suggested, but the IPs haven't changed so I don't expect any change from that.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

To be thorough, reboot the router and then reboot the TiVo devices. That will rebuild the router table.


----------



## Dean Johnson (Nov 4, 2017)

idksmy said:


> Running RC9 on my Roamio Basic - *No* pixelation on rewind.


Tivo Ted I am getting pixilation on live tv. Have Comcast never had it before. And it's a strange pixilation not sure how to describe it. Like parts of the people are moving in block motion. Never seen that kind of pixilation before.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Dean Johnson said:


> Tivo Ted I am getting pixilation on live tv. Have Comcast never had it before. And it's a strange pixilation not sure how to describe it. Like parts of the people are moving in block motion. Never seen that kind of pixilation before.


I know exactly what you are saying. I was having it on my mini and it was only on recordings. A quick reboot solved it.


----------



## soccermeister (Jan 23, 2006)

soccermeister said:


> I gotta say, I'm pretty disappointed in Tivo. I used Tivos years ago and they were great! I finally came back to Tivo and spent over $1,500 yet two weeks later and my Tivo mini's are still unusable. I sure hope these connectivity problems get resolved quickly.


Just as an update: I disabled MoCA and shutoff the one receiver that was using it. Rebooted my router, switches and Tivo's. Assigned static IP's and now everything is working as expected for the past two days. I'm going to try and re-enable MoCA later today to see if it's the source of my v87 errors.

I had downgraded my Tivo's but I guess since I asked Tivo_Ted to put me on the RC9 beta list, the Tivos would call home in the morning and upgrade themselves. Right now they are running RC8 without any issues. We will see what happens later today when I re-enable MoCA.


----------



## abartello (Dec 1, 2012)

Still a lot of bugs with RC8. Cannot just tool around through the menus and channel guide without it locking up. Live TV v66 seems to be solved, but lots of other issues to be addressed still.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

abartello said:


> Cannot just tool around through the menus and channel guide without it locking up. Live TV v66 seems to be solved, but lots of other issues to be addressed still.


Since I've never had a lock up, could you list the steps you followed when the lock up happened?


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

I have RC9 on my boxes and it's managed to make a bad situation worse. I now get V66 errors and lock-ups. The most recent was tonight, when after 3 reboots I gave up. Navigating to live TV results in a complete lock up. The remote becomes useless -- kinda like all of my TiVos. Tomorrow, I'll be working through our list of shows and see just how much we'll lose if we downgrade.

On a side note, this awful software likely has a direct impact on hardware sales. If things were smooth, I'd probably have 1 or 2 mini vox boxes purchased. The level of instability this has introduced is beyond anything I would imagine. This is some seriously unstable and flat out poor software. Beyond the bugs, I've yet to have one person in my house (including visiting relatives) say anything positive about the "new" TiVo.


----------



## soccermeister (Jan 23, 2006)

soccermeister said:


> Just as an update: I disabled MoCA and shutoff the one receiver that was using it. Rebooted my router, switches and Tivo's. Assigned static IP's and now everything is working as expected for the past two days. I'm going to try and re-enable MoCA later today to see if it's the source of my v87 errors.
> 
> I had downgraded my Tivo's but I guess since I asked Tivo_Ted to put me on the RC9 beta list, the Tivos would call home in the morning and upgrade themselves. Right now they are running RC8 without any issues. We will see what happens later today when I re-enable MoCA.


Everything appears to be working reliably. I only have one unit that is using coax/MoCA (the rest use Ethernet) but realized that since I'm using a Tivo bridge, I don't need to enable MoCA on the DVR, just the client. All TiVo's have static IP's and thus far, everything has been working well for 24 hours.


----------



## LindseyL (Nov 14, 2017)

@TiVo_Ted I did a little bit of testing and discovered what might be one of the V87 issues. I have 2 Tivo Mini Vox's that are in the kitchen and the bedroom. After the R9 upgrade the V66 errors disappeared but the V87 issue started happening on the bedroom mini. It would not play live TV for more than 5 minutes or so. The kitchen mini is fine in every way. Both the minis are on a Powerline network. I started with Netgear 1200 AV Powerlines (which worked fine with the old minis) and thought that might have been the problem. I then bought 3 TP-Link AV 2000's and hooked up the two minis to that on their own private Powerline network. Again, the kitchen worked fine, but the bedroom was still experiencing the V87 issue. Then I thought perhaps the problem was the Powerline network, and that maybe the Bedroom circuit was the issue. I switched the two minis - brought the bedroom mini to the kitchen and vice versa. The kitchen mini, which was then connected to the bedroom, started having the V87 issue, and the bedroom mini connected to the kitchen Powerline worked perfectly. My assumption then became it wasn't the mini itself, but the ethernet connection that it was receiving. I have a house with Netgear Orbi satellites. Each satellite, although wireless, has ethernet ports on the back. So I put the minis back in place, and hooked the bedroom mini into the ethernet port of the Orbi. Not only did my speeds quadruple (I use the Netflix apps Check Network function) to test the speed, but the V87 issue also disappeared. It has now been running for over an hour without a problem. My conclusion at this point is that although other factors may cause the V87 error, that a proper ethernet connection is necessary to maintain reliable connectivity. Does anyone have thoughts on this? Also, is there anther way to check the speed of a Tivo connection?


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

V87 errors have been reported off and on for awhile, under both the old UI as well as Hydra. It has always been suspected as being an issue with network conditions. Using things like static-ips, dedicated segments, switch upgrades, etc., have all been reported to help in different cases. The problem is that diagnosing subtle network problems is not easy, and beyond the skill set of most users. TiVo need to work on making the DVR-Mini connection more resilient to errors.


----------



## reds91185 (Jun 7, 2017)

My Bolt and mini got the RC8 update this weekend and I haven't seen the V66 error pop up since. I'm sure glad that update got pushed out quickly as the mrs. was about to throw the TiVo in the trash. If I was a new customer and immediately had all these issues I probably would have returned everything an ran away.


----------



## Kevin in Corrales (Apr 20, 2017)

I am sure glad I found this thread. I have spent hours trying to chase down the V66 error (and V87) for my Bolt and two Mini's. All the while I thought it was a network issue at my end, or perhaps a Comcast Error. I submitted a request to Tivo Ted last night following his instructions. Wondering how long I should expect for RC9 to push?


----------



## Joseph Muscarella (Nov 6, 2017)

I just received RC11 this morning on my Roamio Pro and Mini's. Haven't had the chance to fully test but so far no errors.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Joseph Muscarella said:


> I just received RC11 this morning on my Roamio Pro and Mini's. Haven't had the chance to fully test but so far no errors.


Interesting so they have gone right past RC9 - wonder what else RC11 fixes.


----------



## LindseyL (Nov 14, 2017)

RC 11? Is there a fix log for this? Am still having random issues. A few times now, one of my minis has just restarted on its own. Has anyone seen that happen?


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

When they rolled out RC8 last week, I suspected this would happen. RC9 fixed a few additional issues, but I got the impression that TiVo knew there were still some problems.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Someone over there had a busy working Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## LindseyL (Nov 14, 2017)

I just restarted all of my units - versions went from RC9 to RC11. The only major problem so far is that the Roamio Pro has the pixellation problem. Every channel coming in is pixelated where before the update the reception was fine. I've seen others with the pixellation problem in the past, and wonder if anyone is experiencing a similar issue?


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I just checked my two Roamios and no luck with an update. I am still at RC8.


----------



## MarkG35 (Nov 21, 2017)

Dean Johnson said:


> Tivo Ted I am getting pixilation on live tv. Have Comcast never had it before. And it's a strange pixilation not sure how to describe it. Like parts of the people are moving in block motion. Never seen that kind of pixilation before.


I get that occasionally with my Comcast X1 Dvr.I haven't received my new Tivo.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I received RC9 today on both my Roamios. I am still having lag issues though. It was so bad last night that I got the blue spinning wheel when trying to use the guide.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Jed1 said:


> I received RC9 today on both my Roamios. I am still having lag issues though. It was so bad last night that I got the blue spinning wheel when trying to use the guide.


That has nothing to do with hydra. The lag is a tivo server issue. It's been affecting all users lately on gen3 and 4 UI.


----------



## dharlow (Mar 27, 2016)

tim_m said:


> That has nothing to do with hydra. The lag is a tivo server issue. It's been affecting all users lately on gen3 and 4 UI.


Oh is that why mine have been so unusable, to the point my wife has asked that we get rid of Tivo.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

dharlow said:


> Oh is that why mine have been so unusable, to the point my wife has asked that we get rid of Tivo.


Read through the threads a bit. I have read multiple posts from people on both UI's lately complaining about blue spinning circles.


----------



## dharlow (Mar 27, 2016)

Well at this point it does not really matter, if the wife wants it gone she is going to get what she wants. It has been going on since we "upgraded" to the new UI basically making what was a wonderful piece of hardware into an unusable one.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

tim_m said:


> That has nothing to do with hydra. The lag is a tivo server issue. It's been affecting all users lately on gen3 and 4 UI.


While using the grid guide?
I don't think the grid guide needs to be connected to the TiVo server. I am only surfing the grid guide and I am getting delayed responses to button clicks and the info at the top takes 5 to 10 seconds to appear.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Jed1 said:


> While using the grid guide?
> I don't think the grid guide needs to be connected to the TiVo server. I am only surfing the grid guide and I am getting delayed responses to button clicks and the info at the top takes 5 to 10 seconds to appear.


Something sounds wrong with your setup then. Browsing the guide for me is very fast. Is this the host or a mini? When i move around the guide the info at the top while not instantaneous certainly isn't even a second for it to appear.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

tim_m said:


> Something sounds wrong with your setup then. Browsing the guide for me is very fast. Is this the host or a mini? When i move around the guide the info at the top while not instantaneous certainly isn't even a second for it to appear.


On both of my roamios. I am not using any minis right now.


----------



## scottvf (Jul 4, 2010)

I just added a bolt. Already have a Romeo pro. The bold gets V66 error. Can't watch any channels and also won't stream from the Romeo.
I believe I bought an expensive paperweight


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

scottvf said:


> I just added a bolt. Already have a Romeo pro. The bold gets V66 error. Can't watch any channels and also won't stream from the Romeo.
> I believe I bought an expensive paperweight


Return the Bolt.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Jed1 said:


> On both of my roamios. I am not using any minis right now.


Something is definitely not right. I have a roamio and not seeing that issue at all.


----------



## Dean Johnson (Nov 4, 2017)

cmeinck said:


> I have RC9 on my boxes and it's managed to make a bad situation worse. I now get V66 errors and lock-ups. The most recent was tonight, when after 3 reboots I gave up. Navigating to live TV results in a complete lock up. The remote becomes useless -- kinda like all of my TiVos. Tomorrow, I'll be working through our list of shows and see just how much we'll lose if we downgrade.
> 
> On a side note, this awful software likely has a direct impact on hardware sales. If things were smooth, I'd probably have 1 or 2 mini vox boxes purchased. The level of instability this has introduced is beyond anything I would imagine. This is some seriously unstable and flat out poor software. Beyond the bugs, I've yet to have one person in my house (including visiting relatives) say anything positive about the "new" TiVo.


I've been saying the same thing for weeks. Developers should be fired.


----------



## scottvf (Jul 4, 2010)

Finally got it working. Called comcast and they sent an initialise signal to the bolt, then had to hard reboot the bolt (unplug and plug back in)


----------



## laalan (Oct 22, 2010)

Just got the Mini and add me to the list of users with a Bolt and the V66 issue. Tivo chat doesn't seem to have a date for a fix and it has been a long time from what I can see of others with this problem.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

The V66 errors are resolved for the vast majority of users with RC9 and/or RC11. If you are still having issues on RC11, I suggest you try rebooting your router and then reboot each TiVo box (unless you are using fixed IPs, in which case you have a different problem).


----------



## JustinB (Nov 1, 2017)

Just saw a v66 on my Mini Vox that is running RC11. This happened after a modem and router reboot. At that point the Mini couldn't do Live TV. Thumbs Down > Thumbs Up > Play > Play which has worked in the past didn't work this time. I had to reboot the Mini to get back to Live TV.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

If you don't use static or reserved IP addresses for the TiVo equipment, then rebooting the router may change the IP addresses assigned to some devices. When rebooting your router in these cases, you should also reboot all network devices.

D/U/P/P resets the UI only...your problem was that the Mini had a different address for the host TiVo than was currently assigned. That required resetting the network adapter.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Diana Collins said:


> If you don't use static or reserved IP addresses for the TiVo equipment, then rebooting the router may change the IP addresses assigned to some devices. When rebooting your router in these cases, you should also reboot all network devices.
> D/U/P/P resets the UI only...your problem was that the Mini had a different address for the host TiVo than was currently assigned. That required resetting the network adapter.


A Mini VOX is weird. When I power mine off, the device shows up in My Shows grayed out. Usually that only happens to devices that are there before having power removed, and never to a Mini with the classic UI. Probably I shouldn't be surprised at networking stuff using a TiVo.


----------



## gbenrus25 (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm getting a V66 error (No TV Channels). First saw it yday and now, again today once I turned on the TiVo. Clickling "OK" takes away the error. Anyone else experiencing this? I see this on a Bolt with the latest Hydra update


----------



## Casper3088 (Dec 8, 2016)

Is the V66 on the main box then try recording one channel then going live to another channel, this will "kick start" the tuners. Have had several clients with this issue on the new Vox. This fixed most all of them. Have not tried this on a mini. fingers crossed


----------



## Tjernagel (Aug 8, 2018)

Diana Collins said:


> The V66 errors are resolved for the vast majority of users with RC9 and/or RC11. If you are still having issues on RC11, I suggest you try rebooting your router and then reboot each TiVo box (unless you are using fixed IPs, in which case you have a different problem).


Since V66 is a CableCard signal issue why would rebooting your router fix it?

I have two Bolts I just received. Neither one would work even though the CableCards work fine in my old boxes.

I'm on Comcast. Sounds like TiVo has another mess on their hands.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Tjernagel said:


> Since V66 is a CableCard signal issue why would rebooting your router fix it?
> 
> I have two Bolts I just received. Neither one would work even though the CableCards work fine in my old boxes.
> 
> I'm on Comcast. Sounds like TiVo has another mess on their hands.


CableCARD has nothing to do with your Internet service (and thus yoru router). Not sure why you think TiVo has another mess since this was a software issue that was resolved back in May?

You had the CableCARD's paired with the new Bolts?

Scott


----------



## Tjernagel (Aug 8, 2018)

HerronScott said:


> CableCARD has nothing to do with your Internet service (and thus yoru router). Not sure why you think TiVo has another mess since this was a software issue that was resolved back in May?
> 
> You had the CableCARD's paired with the new Bolts?
> 
> Scott


Yes the CableCards were paired. The Comcast Rep could not figure it out and only wanted to throw CableCards at it until one worked.

I found this thread about "Kick starting" the tuners. It fixed the issue on both Bolts.

After pairing was complete, went to a known good channel. Even though the screen was blank selected "Record" the current episode. Once the recording was setup up, pressed Channel Down and the tuners magically came to life.

I don't know why this worked...


----------

